# I know Chi's sneeze but...



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

how much is normal! :daisy:
We soon noticed when Pixie was a puppy that she seemed to sneeze when she was excited lol, found it so strange until coming on here and learning from other owners!

Apart from sneezing when she is excited, she also inward sneezes/hocks - making a noise a bit like what a donkey makes(e-orr!) pretty much everytime she drinks water, and sometimes from no trigger what so ever...it lasts a few seconds.

Im just wondering is 'this' normal for Chi's?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja does that alot to!!!!
Would be keen to find out to if Its normal


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky does that too and I find it really cute. When we are playing and he is super excited, he will sneeze. Or when we were out and come back home, he will sneeze. 

Rocky is not backwards sneezing a lot thought. He used to as a puppy but he is now only doing it occasionally...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's called reverse sneezing and it is vey normal for chis. My peke does it, too. Some stop it by pinching their nose or rubbing their throats. I usually ignore it except for Gonzo, his goes on for a very long time so I rub his neck and it seems to help.

ETA: Tico regular sneezes every night when I put him up in the bed. About 6 in a roll. That is about the only time he sneezes. I don't know what makes him sneeze only in my bed.


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Chuy does this also. He will sneeze when he's excited or when he is mad lol.

He also does the reverse sneezing. More so in the Fall/Spring as his are related to allergies.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila "honks" reverse sneezes when she gets too excited which is at least once a day and has done it for as long as i can remember.
Finn has only reverse sneezed twice i think. But he does a regular sneeze alot. Honestly though i think the regular sneeze isn't a sneeze but done to get my attention, or so it seems!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, some do it more than others. Lulu did it quite a bit when she was younger but it growing out of it a bit. She does it more when she's really excited...Mari does it when she's excited too (like when we first come home). Some of mine don't ever do it & Matilda does it when she has a bit of indigestion. But actually, my LC's seem to do it more often than the others. Pure coincidence I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## SOCA (Aug 14, 2011)

My ~ 2 yo Chi ( rescued, female, spayed ) will go into a hyperactive state, usually when we return home, racing all over the house, etc. But, we noticed that with this excitement she displays nasal symptoms, sneezing, snorting, itching, licking paws, etc. Once she settles down she lays calmly and will usually doze off. ALL symptoms subside as she settles down. Very interesting pattern.


----------

